
FB Investor Portal Written in Cold Fusion? - haberdasher
http://investor.fb.com/results.cfm
======
mtmail
That's outsourced to a specialized company.

Compare
[https://investor.yahoo.net/sec.cfm](https://investor.yahoo.net/sec.cfm) and
[http://investor.fb.com/sec.cfm](http://investor.fb.com/sec.cfm)

Amazon investor relation uses another company [http://phx.corporate-
ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=97664&p=irol-irh...](http://phx.corporate-
ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=97664&p=irol-irhome)

